# Need Help Finding A High Back Litter Boxes



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

I need a high back litter box. Our cat tends to stand when he pees so we need a box with a high back. I have tired covered boxes but they leak where the parts attach to each other. Do any of you have any recommendations for both a regular litter pan and a covered one? Thanks!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Rubbermaid(don't try with sterility, it cracks when you cut it) 30 gallon container. [email protected] Depot.

WP_20140215_002


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

My litter box isn't sold very many places, but I have one called NVR miss. Link:http://nvrmiss.com/index.php?cPath=15 

It works fantastic, but I think my two cats still favor their larger storage box instead as they tend to use it more often. It's cheaper, too, and sold almost anywhere. I got a sterilite box from Home Depot for like $7, but I don't have an opening for it as my kitties are young and tend to hop over anyway. If your kitty is older, you may think of using a Rubbermaid box instead as it's easier to cut. I've heard folks sandpapering the rough edges after using an exacto knife to cut out the opening. You could also "duct tape" the edges too, but I think some bits of litter would stick eventually, and it would bother the heck out of me.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Van ness high sides does a pretty good littler pan
The GIANT size measures: *L-21.25"x W-17.25"x H-10.35"*









I have one I use for the upstairs, I got it primarily because I didn't want a lot of litter chucking over the sides. It works very well and the girls have no issues stepping into the box.

You can find Van ness pretty much anywhere, Amazon, or loads of pet stores online. It _might_ even be sold in some of the pet shops you frequent.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

This is the one I'm going to try when I get my 2 kitties next month :
Iris Open Top Litter Box with Shield


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions. I think I need a one piece litter box because it leaks if there is a lid on it. Since he was a kitten he has always tended to stand up when he pees . If you have any other suggestions please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

I second? Third? The Rubbermaid container like post #2. The extra size is nice for the cats, and it is all one piece so peeing in the seams isn't an issue. They come in all kinds of colors to match decor. Cut a hole in one side and leave the lid on or off, depending on if you like covered or uncovered boxes.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

And to add to Chloe's post, you can also put the lid under the hole to catch any dribbles or oopsies!


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Sunset. I also had problem Lola peeing high on the box and went with a large storage box too . No problem now however high she pees.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Petco makes a very nice high sided box. I have 4 but I don't see it on their website.

View attachment 57266


----------

